# Military/Aircraft models



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hiya Peoples,
Check out my "closet sale" for great deals on military vehicles and aircraft models. Free shipping to the lower 48. 50% off price marked.
Bruce


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

no listing given for the sale


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Starlord,
It's under "closet sale" in the members sale stuff.
Bruce


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have never looked there, but may do so today.


----------

